

Space Travel Made Practical - worldvoyageur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=m8PlzDgFQMM

======
worldvoyageur
I like that. A big ass hairy goal that conventional wisdom says is impossible.

Then, through relentless practice and learning, it starts to become possible.

